# Supervalue Breaks



## Newbie! (26 Feb 2010)

Unfortunately we have decided not to travel abroad this summer and are instead going to holiday in Ireland, specifically round cork/west cork/kerry. 

I was looking at the Supervalue breaks online and cant decide between 3nights (BB1D) in a 4* hotel or 2nights (BB only) in a 5* hotel. There is an ocean of 4 star hotels to choose from eg. Carlton or Trident in Kinsale. The 5* hotels include Fota Island, Aghadoe and Muckross. 

My question is are the 5stars worth paying more for, for less time? If its worth it, I don't mind sacrificing a night.


----------



## WaterWater (26 Feb 2010)

*Re: Suoervalue Breaks*

Some of the hotels on offer with SuperValu are in both the 3 star and 4 star listings for certain dates, so why pay the 4 star price. 
The Carlton in Kinsale is a very nice hotel but on the outskirts so you will need a car...drink driving etc. The Trident is in the centre of town more or less.
Why not choose the €99 mid week break for 3 nights. Less chance of a wedding taking place midweek than at weekends so more room and less noise/disturbance.


----------



## Newbie! (26 Feb 2010)

Thanks waterwater. will look at the €99 breaks. Do you know anything about the 5* hotels?


----------



## WaterWater (27 Feb 2010)

I have stayed in the 3 and 4 star hotels but not the 5 star. I have no real interest in Spa type breaks. I would suggest logging on to the www.supervalugetawaybreaks.com website and choose the hotel in the area that you are interested in then check out the hotel reviews on . Or Google the name of the hotel and that will bring you direct to the Tripadvisor reviews.

If I might make a suggestion. Why not do two Supervalu breaks back to back? If you are travelling all the way from Dublin to Killarney you could choose a midweek break for €99 per head for 3 nights midweek on the way down or back and then treat yourself to the two night 5 or 4 star break for the weekend?


----------



## coleen (3 Mar 2010)

I have gone on lots of supervalu breaks 3* 4* and 5* . I find them all great value I think there is very little between the price of the 3*and 4* so if it is available i pick the 4* as they normally have leisure centres. I have stayed in Sheen falls Kenmare and the Adaghoe Killarney both fab they only thing I have to say is that the 5* places are usually out of town and the drinks are pricey and if you have dinner there it is more costly. When we stayed in Sheen Falls we had bar food and that was more expensive than normal bar food but very nice and the next night we went in to Kenmare to eat but I would go back again. There are a few of the 5* that are in towns like Killarney park which also has lovely bar food and I have heard it is lovely to stay in and Hayfield Manor in Cork City so if you stay in 1 of these you can walk out else where to eat and have a drink. I have also done back to back breaks in 4 * so for €218 pp you get 5 nights with 2 dinners that is hard to beat.


----------

